# How To Fix Soft Runny Cream For Tiramisu



## sarahconstw (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of making a tiramisu - my grandma's favourite dessert for her birthday on sunday 

I've previously made one but the cream came out rather too soft unfortunately. Even after chilling it for a day!!

I used this recipe (I think it came from FN)

6 egg yolks

¾ cup sugar

1 ¼ cup mascarpone cheese

¾ cup whipping cream

2 pcks ladysfingers

1 tbsp cocoa

28.3g choc, melted

1 cup cold espresso

[if !supportLists]1. [endif]Whisk choc & espresso. Chill

[if !supportLists]2. [endif]Whisks tgt egg yolks, sugar over a double boiler at low heat til pale & thick (10min

[if !supportLists]3. [endif]Remove from heat, whisk in mascarpone cheese til just combined

[if !supportLists]4. [endif]In another bowl, beat cream til soft peaks

[if !supportLists]5. [endif]Fold whipped cream into egg mixture

[if !supportLists]6. [endif]Brush ladysfingers w coffee

[if !supportLists]7. [endif]Arrange at the bottom of lasagne dish

[if !supportLists]8. [endif]Pour over cream

[if !supportLists]9. [endif]Repeat til cream is used up

[if !supportLists]10. [endif]Chill for 4hrs

[if !supportLists]11. [endif]Sprinkle w cocoa powder before serving

Does anyone know how to firm it up?


----------



## stltryng (Apr 19, 2016)

I would reduce the whipping cream quantity by 1/4 of a cup.  Are you cooling your egg mixture prior to use?  You could also try whipping a little( 1 tablespoon) arrowroot powder into the whipping cream before incorporating.  Good Luck!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Image




__
Iceman


__
Apr 19, 2016


----------

